# tuna death circles



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Really bored today..

Was watching capn eds tuna video and it occured to me that perphaps tuna's always do clockwise death circles.. i cannot seem to remember if any of the ones i have seen caught went cw or ccw.. maybe cw for right handed anglers , ccw for lefties?.. how about down under .. maybe those go ccw and up here cw?

somebody take me tuna fishing soon so i can resolve this

rich


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa Rich.



I am wondering too...so somebody take me tuna fishing also!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They do both. I think it also matters which side of the mouth its hooked on and possibly whether it is hooked in the bottom or top jaw


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Rich,...

FUNNY!!!

The big one we lost last month was CCW for over an hour!!!

Maybe fish are left or right finned... Like NEMO.

Jim


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

many times you can eliminate the death spiral by keeping the boat with forward momentum. Keep fish swimming straight....


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *tunapopper (12/2/2009)*They do both. I think it also matters which side of the mouth its hooked on and possibly whether it is hooked in the bottom or top jaw


:withstupid...I noticed the last few years that when I catch a bonehead or blackfin that if its hooked in the side of its mouth with a jig or circle hook it does death circle on lighter line..Ive had them swim around in circles with jigs in the mouth on the pier..Line goes tight then out then reel like hell then tight again..Its pretty funny to watch..The ones the other day did the counter clockwise death circle..


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *tunapopper (12/2/2009)*They do both. I think it also matters which side of the mouth its hooked on and possibly whether it is hooked in the bottom or top jaw




This is what I have found to be true. It physics. A force is being exerted on side of the fish and it causes them to roll over.



The one thing you can do that is kind of fun, even with 400lbr's is to pull directly back against their forward motion. If you can stop them for just second, they will do a quick porpoise bob and you can poke them. I think they stop breathing for a split second or something.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Rich, I'm pretty sure the big one we caught last December on the Reel Crazy went ccw.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds like the "making" of a Federal grant is in order


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

The federal grant idea is probably a real possibility with the government we have in office now. You could tell them that the research needed to be done to help the rod and reel company's figure out how many right and left handed reels to produce so they wouldn't overproduce and waste so much aluminum and then they could qualify for "green company" status!

This of course would make them eligible for more grants!!!!:clap


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Better yet, if you knew which way they were going to go, you could cut them off faster, using less energy that impacts GLOBAL WARMING. All you have to do is say the buzz words and the money starts flowing, regardless of the truth.


----------

